# Readers: Do .99 short stories really interest you?



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Readers: Do .99 cent short stories really interest you?  I have several of them available on Amazon, and I know that other KB authors do as well.  Personally I would sell them for .50 cents if Amazon would let me, but I can't.  Do you read short stories?  Do you buy short stories to read on your Kindle?  

Any and all thoughts on the subject of short stories in any genre are welcome.  Thanks,  M. R. Mathias


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I have to say "no".

Not to be sounding disrespectful but they _invoke_ images of badly mastered CDs in a dime-store.

We have been trained as a society to correlate quality with price; as much as we might fight with that notion it still burns in us.

It's sad though, because it means I could well miss a good book because of my preconceived notions.

Paul.


----------



## SandyLu562 (May 8, 2010)

Nope

I've bought some collections, but I'd rather read full books. Personal preference I guess. Plus why buy a short story for .99 when I can get a book for .99? Quite the quandary for a book lover on a budget!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't read short stories. . . . .


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I've never cared for short stories at all.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't read the OP as "short stories" - that said, even 0.99 for a short story wouldn't entice me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Good input. Have you read _The Old Man and the Sea_ by Hemingway? It's barely a hundred pages long and more of a novella than a short story, but it's definitely not a novel.

My novel is over 700 pages long so believe me I agree that bigger is better. It's also just over $7 at Amazon so I agree on the pricing issue too. You could read three average $3 novels and not read as much. A lower price isn't always the best bargain.

So do you guys think that all of the people selling short stories are wasting time?


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Good input. Have you read _The Old Man and the Sea_ by Hemingway? It's barely a hundred pages long and more of a novella than a short story, but it's definitely not a novel.
> 
> My novel is over 700 pages long so believe me I agree that bigger is better. It's also just over $7 at Amazon so I agree on the pricing issue too. You could read three average $3 novels and not read as much. A lower price isn't always the best bargain.
> 
> So do you guys think that all of the people selling short stories are wasting time?


I think there is a small market for short story collections. But by and large it is a smaller market than for novels and a niche audience. I won't pay 99 cents for a single short. That's just me and a lot of it is because I can get a single short from several of my favorite online magazines or download an audio short(s). They aren't my favorite reading, although I do read them.

I prefer short collections involving all the same characters/settings (Frank Tuttle's Wistreal Compleat) because they read more like novels, and I'm very character driven as a reader.

FWIW.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I usually don't read a single short story. By the time I get into it, I'm done and wondering what to read next. A single short story just doesn't cut it for me ... I do, however, enjoy short story collections by a single author or themed anthologies of several authors.

For example, I read a novella, _Brave Men Run_ by Matthew Selznick and immediately bought the short story collection inspired by that novella when it was released. Likewise, I have a beloved copy of _The Essential Ellison_ as well as first editions of Greg Bear's and Orson Scott Card's short stories. Once I trust an author/editor, I'll buy collections they edit - Card, Resnick, Turtledove, etc .... Maria's example of _Wistreal Compleat_ is another great example - and the first collection I've purchased by an indie author ...

I looked at your _Superhero_ short story just this morning but decided not to pick it up as it was a short story all by it's lonesome.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

No, I don't like short stories, I wouldn't even download a free one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

Pawz4me said:


> I've never cared for short stories at all.


I absolutely guarantee that this story published in The Literary Review will change your mind about that:

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m2078/is_2_47/ai_112797007/?tag=content;col1 (Don't worry, the link is safe, and I don't want to give you the title because then you'll have preconceived notions about its genre.)

To read it without advertising, use Readability, this great browser tool that will cut out all extraneous material on webpages!
http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2010)

I bought this short story by Michael Crane and read it while I was waiting in the dentist office the other day. It was the perfect time killer, and a solid interesting story. I take my Kindle a lot of places now. Short stories are great for places where you are forced to wait. When I take the girls to the mall I can sit in the food court, or on a bench, and read while they shop. To be honest, I don't read short stories that much, and the ones I am writing will eventually be lumped into an anthology.


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

No. I'd read a short story if it is given out for free, and might buy a book from the author if I like their style. I'd buy a collection of short stories for .99. But I'm not going to pay .99 for one short story.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow guys, no one really buys short stories... lol    It makes me wonder who is buying mine?  Someone is because one of them is in the top 100 for Lawywers/Crime.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I really enjoy short stories, and mainly for the reasons you stated above.  With my kids, I'm often sitting and waiting here or there (dentist, doctor, fill in the blank...) and I agree that shorts are great for times like those.  I also love full-blown novels, but pre-kindle, I bought and read far more magazines than books.  So I think I've just always been keen to shorts.


----------



## nomesque (Apr 12, 2010)

This community might not be the best to get a final idea from, imo. It's full of people who are passionate about books, and therefore probably weighted toward longer fiction. 

At the length of some of yours - 18-20k - I'd actually classify them as novelettes, though, not short stories. 99c for that length seems fair to me.

I'm seeing more and more people reading on mobile phones, and people who are slow, sometimes readers picking up ebook readers to read short stories, novelettes and novellas on. Some people enjoy being able to sit down with a book, read it all, then go on to their next task of the day.

I think:
- there's a BIG market for shorter works out there
- it's going to get bigger

On a personal note - I've been surprised at just how well DEAD(ish) - 10k words - has been selling on Amazon. I uploaded it, originally, because a couple of people asked about it and seemed unwilling to go elsewhere to download it free. It's now outselling Maisy May 4:1. *blink*


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

Depends on what you mean by "short" story. If it's a collection, or a novelette or novella, then yes, I'll gladly pay $.99 for one, and have done many times. If it's only 3-4 pages long - of the sort you see for download on publisher sites or in their newsletters, then probably no, unless it's by a favorite author.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

StaceyHH said:


> Depends on what you mean by "short" story. If it's a collection, or a novelette or novella, then yes, I'll gladly pay $.99 for one, and have done many times. If it's only 3-4 pages long - of the sort you see for download on publisher sites or in their newsletters, then probably no, unless it's by a favorite author.


My short stories/novellas are all between 22-45 book pages long. I have a free story that is maybe 4 pages long, but it is free, and labeled as 'Flash Fiction.' Anything smaller than 10 pages I call flash fiction. My novel however is well over 700 pages long. It seems I have no middle ground...lol YET!

My original OP question would only apply to tales over ten book pages long. I wouldn't feel right charging for something smaller than that.


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I read short stories. I usually buy anthologies of different writers or a collection related to a single world. Now, for me to be interested in either it has to be:
1) a collection set in a single world by an author I follow - Moving Targets, for example, which is a collection of shorts set in Valdemar
2) an anthology containing a short by one of the authors I follow

#2 has actually turned me on to authors I might not have otherwise discovered. That's how I found The Dresden Files 

That said, I wouldn't buy a single short _knowingly_, by an author I'd never read before.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I don't read a lot of short stories and probably wouldn't pay for one short story unless it was part of a series that I enjoy. For example, George R. R. Martin has three short stories related to his _Song of Ice and Fire_ series. I would pay 99cents each not to have to hunt them down in anthologies. They are about 60 pages each, though.

N


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

I love G.R.R.M.  Have you read his books about the metal mesh winged girl? The name escapes me....


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

I've only read the Song of Ice and Fire stuff.  I'd love GRRM more if he would write Book 5! 

N


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup, I got tired of waiting too, thats why I wrote my epic...  lol


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I love short stories -- _love_ them. I'm using the word _love_ about short stories. I want them in an anthology though. One of the great things about them is you can get a complete story within minutes, but if you like it and have the time you want to keep going. You can, I haven't read the thread yet to see if someone else suggested this, have the best of both worlds and offer them both individually and as an anthology.


----------



## clawdia (Jul 6, 2010)

No - I buy books for $.99, not short stories.  I read so rapidly that a short story might be a half hour's worth of entertainment, and I can't afford the price.  I do read anthologies - the bigger the better - but I don't pay for individual stories.


----------



## Jeremy D Brooks (Sep 27, 2010)

I'd pay $.99 for a collection, magazine, journal, or novella, but not for a single story. Maybe $.25, $.50 if it was someone I really liked.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

As I said, I love short stories. The length works for me. I just prefer then bundled in an anthology and then I will happily buy so that I might enjoy many stories by the author or based around a theme. This leaves me a little  confused as to why you say everybody is focused on length and not content as I think that a good short story is a jewel.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I write a lot of short stories and I read them too.  I do think a 99cent story is a hard push.  You're better off bundling them, IMHO.  I've done quite well re-releasing my out of print short story collections and bundling stories that have appeared in magazines and anthologies.  I think that's the way to go.  It gives people better value for money.

And for the short story skeptics out there, try some short stories.  You don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I love short stories -- _love_ them. I'm using the word _love_ about short stories. I want them in an anthology though. One of the great things about them is you can get a complete story within minutes, but if you like it and have the time you want to keep going. You can, I haven't read the thread yet to see if someone else suggested this, have the best of both worlds and offer them both individually and as an anthology.


I have another in my fantasy quintet? Pentet?(5)..lol of short stories and when it's formatted I will put them together with a few flash fiction tales and put it on Kindle as an anthology. I'm busy with my next novel release or I would already be done. But yes I will keep them for sale individually too.


----------



## RyanMWilliams (May 28, 2010)

I enjoy short stories and have downloaded quite a few individual stories.  I do put out individual short stories myself, and some sell.  There does seem to be an audience that enjoys short fiction.  I also post a Smashwords coupon code each week to download the current story free.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

healeyb said:


> I most assuredly misappropriated "everyone," but there have been some who have complained outright about the length of a short-story. But I contend that you may still fall under my notion if you wouldn't even consider buying a single short-story simply because it wasn't a constituent of a larger anthology. I have read some truly remarkable short works that handily stand on their own two feet.


I never said that, merely that I prefer them in an anthology. I'm not sure where you get I won't consider them. I have several short stories purchased alone, but a collection -- even if it averages 9.99 per story -- will make me happier. Even in an anthology, each story has to stand on its own two tootsies. (Which reminds me that I hate when anthologies don't have an easy way to move between stories.) If an author gives me a smorgasbord of stories, I'm going to click the buy button a little faster. If I buy a variety pack of Popsicles, it's not a comment that no one flavor is good enough, and it doesn't mean I'll never buy a lone Popsicle.

In fact, there's a chance that I'm going to be suggesting individual stories in the The Quasi-Official October Book Club Thingie.

I think in this case that we have a writer who wants to know what would entice readers and I can only say what adds another check to the "buy" column for me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> I never said that, merely that I prefer them in an anthology. I'm not sure where you get I won't consider them. I have several short stories purchased alone, but a collection -- even if it averages 9.99 per story -- will make me happier. Even in an anthology, each story has to stand on its own two tootsies. (Which reminds me that I hate when anthologies don't have an easy way to move between stories.) If an author gives me a smorgasbord of stories, I'm going to click the buy button a little faster. If I buy a variety pack of Popsicles, it's not a comment that no one flavor is good enough, and it doesn't mean I'll never buy a lone Popsicle.
> 
> In fact, there's a chance that I'm going to be suggesting individual stories in the The Quasi-Official October Book Club Thingie.
> 
> I think in this case that we have a writer who wants to know what would entice readers and I can only say what adds another check to the "buy" column for me.


To clarify, yes I want to know what entices readers. I have a short story that out sells the others and I can not figure out why. At one point it was getting downloaded more than my free novella. You readers baffle me... lol But I love you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

I should have known I'd run into you, MR
I wonder if most of the above posts equate $.99 to being a bad story?
I'd read anything of interest for  that price. It's almost FREE!


----------



## David &#039;Half-Orc&#039; Dalglish (Feb 1, 2010)

davethedc said:


> I wonder if most of the above posts equate $.99 to being a bad story?


I think the definition of 'short story' is being stretched and whatnot as well. For some, a short story is something like 15,000 words and could be called a novella. For others, it is a 3 page story that barely breaks 1,000. Personally, I paid 1.99 for one of G. R. R. Martin's short stories, but only because I absolutely love his writing, and it was basically a novella. Generally, I prefer collections.

David Dalglish


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

There does seem to be a market for the .99 cent short story out there, as my four stories are doing almost as well as my novel. Now they are 'large' short stories...I say that because "novelette" has kind of fallen out of the normal usage...but they still fit what most people think of as short stories.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

I would probably pay that for a short story particularly if it was an author I hadn't heard of to try his/her writing or if the synopsis really grabbed my attention.  There's a lot of merit to short stories as in some ways its harder to make a real impact in the short form. Strangely if it was a more established author I knew well I would be lees likely to as I would wait for the inevitable collection.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't even read free short stories.    Just never liked the short format...

Betsy


----------



## djwv (Aug 31, 2010)

Short stories are not my style. I have considered anthologies before but I've never pulled the trigger.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

If you watch episodic TV, then you're watching the equivilent of a short story.  Just saying.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

SimonWood said:


> If you watch episodic TV, then you're watching the equivilent of a short story. Just saying.





healeyb said:


> Or even a movie, when you consider that 2 hours worth of visual entertainment is usually equal to between 80-100 pages of awkwardly spaced text.


Maybe so. . . .but what one prefers in film doesn't have to be what they prefer in print. . . . .

I don't like short stories much either . . . .but there are a number of TV dramas that I enjoy weekly episodes of.

And I almost never go to the movies.

Not sure what all that means. . . .but there it is.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe so. . . .but what one prefers in film doesn't have to be what they prefer in print. . . . .
> 
> I don't like short stories much either . . . .but there are a number of TV dramas that I enjoy weekly episodes of.
> 
> ...


Ann, you are complex person.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Good input. Have you read _The Old Man and the Sea_ by Hemingway? It's barely a hundred pages long and more of a novella than a short story, but it's definitely not a novel.
> 
> My novel is over 700 pages long so believe me I agree that bigger is better. It's also just over $7 at Amazon so I agree on the pricing issue too. You could read three average $3 novels and not read as much. A lower price isn't always the best bargain.
> 
> So do you guys think that all of the people selling short stories are wasting time?


I don't think selling short stories is a waste, although I suspect they sell better when an author already has a following, or when the short story/novelette fits into an existing series.

But the follow-on is also not true for me. I don't look at the price and look at the size of the book, and let that be a determining factor. Saying a book is 700 pages long and thus a better value is not necessarily true for me. Once it's novel size (100,000 words or so,) it's pretty much the same to me as far as wordcount vs. price ratio. The critical point is whether it's a _good story._ If you can tell your fantastic story in 100k words, I'm just as happy with paying $7 or whatever, as if you have enough good story for a 350k word novel.

I WILL pay more for a book that has been formatted correctly, for instance, all of those free out-of-copyright books, sometimes it's better to pay the couple bucks to get one that is formatted for Kindle.

But back to short stories... there are so many online magazines and subscriptions where you can get short stories for free. I just got one by email this week by Mary Robinette Kowal from Daily Science Fiction (for example.) Often Publishers have a place on their sites where you can subscribe to free shorts too, as well as magazines like Electric Velocipede, Strange Horizons, One Story, and Strand, to name a few. So there's no shortage of free, authorized and available short stories for which I do not have to pay $.99

So I guess my expanded answer is a very qualified "Yes," but... followed by my own little brand of value perception such as: is it a favorite author, how long is "short," whether it's available for free directly from the author or publisher's website, if it fits with other things I'm currently reading, and how many unread "shorts" are currently piled up on my Kindle or my inbox.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

There are other reasons than size as to why my 700 pager is $7. One of them being the quality.  The reviews are all 4 or 5 stars and nothing less, and some of the reviews were done by review sites that do not normally do Indie fantasy.  Fantasy Book Critic, being the best example.  And a certain bestselling author as well. *Note the date of some of the Amazon reviews as the content was edited further by Cliff Ball and reformatted by Jeff here, just after the 30 sales mark, which was a long, long, while ago.

I still believe that a 25 page short story is perfect for the wait in the Docs office lobby, and it's worth a buck not to have to sit there twiddling.  A coke is a $1.50 and over in twenty minutes.  A bottle of water too.    

The last poster said that after its novel length then it's all the same.  I can understand that, but I don't agree. If I can read a 90k word story (actual average of novel length is between 75-100k words these days) for 2.99 or I could get a 235k word novel for $7 bucks the value is clear. The 700 pager is like three 80k novels, and will provide (if it is good) 3 times the reading enjoyment for only twice the price.  

The climax in my 700 pager is longer than most novels. The CLIMAX!  So that's why it is $7 and it is selling fine. That is why I am over here trying to figure out why at $7 it outsells all of my $1 titles combined. Including the short story that is on the lawyer/criminal top 100.  It is baffling as I have said before.

There will be an anthology before Christmas, I have gathered that much wisdom from this thread. It might be 1.99 or 1.49 though, but I will make the story count worth more than price.  Again, my deepest thanks guys for the input...  M. R. Mathias


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I love short stories, and I sometimes buy collections. I also read a lot of them for free on ezines, so I'm not that motivated to buy one for $.99, unless it's highly recommended. I have one of my own I've considered uploading and selling. Now I'm rethinking that. I might wait until I have a collection.
L.J.


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I still believe that a 25 page short story is perfect for the wait in the Docs office lobby, and it's worth a buck not to have to sit there twiddling. A coke is a $1.50 and over in twenty minutes. A bottle of water too.


I agree absolutely with this, (works for bus rides too, ) and will absolutely (and often have,) paid $0.99 for a "short" of this length. But at 25 pages, it's more of a novelette, and less a "short story." Perhaps for the sake of clarity, these things should be defined before polling? Because in my case, the question "Would you pay $0.99 for a novelette?" is answered with an unequivocal "Yes!" But "Would you pay $0.99 for a 'short story?'" is "Rarely."

I think you have a lot of mixed answers in this thread due to the lack of parameters.

The Nebula award defines it thus:

Novel - 40,000 words or more
Novella - 17,500-39,999 words
Novelette - 7,500-17,499 words
Short Story - 7,499 words or fewer

Personally, I feel that "Novella" covers a tiny bit more ground, say... up to 60k or 70k, but that's just me.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

<tangent> Why is it that just because someone disagrees with another's position on something, they're automatically called a "[whatever] hater" by that other person? Is no one allowed to have their own opinion anymore without being said to HATE -- a harsh word -- that which the other person likes? I just don't get it...maybe I'm too old.







</tangent>

I don't like really short stories. I don't mind something that takes about an hour, but that's usually around 20-25k words for me. Anything shorter just really doesn't seem worth my time, it's not enough to develop any real kind of story or at least not enough for my tastes.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2010)

Steph H said:


> <tangent> Why is it that just because someone disagrees with another's position on something, they're automatically called a "[whatever] hater" by that other person? Is no one allowed to have their own opinion anymore without being said to HATE -- a harsh word -- that which the other person likes? I just don't get it...maybe I'm too old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the Cowboys! You should try a free novella. I wont say which one, but if you like character driven stories over 40 pages long you should look at it. I wont say anymore for fear of the wrath of the MODs (Who I Love  )


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind paying .99 for a novella. I prefer my short stories in collections, not one at a time.

Linda


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2010)

My novella is free.  The short stories are not...lol  go figure.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I would pay .99 for a novella, or for a short story that I really really really want.  It's rare that I really really want one, though (I can only think of one time it happened), and given the choice, I'd pay a few dollars for a collection with that short story in it before I'd pay .99 for just that story.  The problem with the solitary short story is that it's like a really tasty appetizer, with no meal following it.  I'm happy eating appetizers for dinner, but there have to be enough to fill me up.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I was thinking about this the other day, actually.

People in general pay a bit more than a buck for other materials and read less anyway

Many news papers for instance cost more than a buck these days and the average person only finds the time to read:
The front page headlines
Sports page
Comics
Classifieds
Death notices
Coupons
Even with all the cutbacks going on, there is still a large part of each news paper that goes unread
And yet, people seem to be picky about a 50,000 word "almost-novel"

Granted...when you buy an e-book you do expect to receive a full reading experience. And yet, how many of us bother to read a newspaper, or magazine, cover to cover?

and those rags at the checkout counter....their up to 3.99 these days and yet we pick it up and glance at an article or two while we wait in line and put it back. And again, in those cases, one isn't really paying for the few paragraphs they read while standing in line, but still...
Quality or quantity?

Just sayin'


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

A book can only be compared to a book.

Not a newspaper, not a magazine, not a mochafrappalattemega coffee, not a movie, not a pizza, not a happy value burger meal.

They each have a different purpose.

Newspapers and magazines are written in a completely different manner for a completely different purpose than any book is, no matter the length of the book, and to compare them that way is kinda pointless.


----------



## Selcien (Oct 31, 2008)

The entire problem of short stories for me is that they're short, so short that they're called short stories, a collection of them would simply be a collection of too short stories.

I'm not sure what the shortest satisfactory read would be for me. Anything 100 pages or more should be fine, lower than that is where it gets iffy.

I will try novellas if they're reasonably priced, $5 or less seems reasonable, but the words "short story" is a kiss of death even if it's free, and I don't think novelettes would be any better for me.



M.R. Mathias said:


> Good input. Have you read _The Old Man and the Sea_ by Hemingway? It's barely a hundred pages long and more of a novella than a short story, but it's definitely not a novel.


Too bad the Kindle version is $9.99, seems a bit expensive.



SimonWood said:


> If you watch episodic TV, then you're watching the equivilent of a short story. Just saying.


Only if the short stories are episodic as well.

Personally, I treat TV shows much like movies, anything that I'm interested in watching will either be rented or purchased on Blu-ray.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I think that short stories require the reader to get into a different mindset. Not every story takes a thousand, or five hundred, or even a hundred pages. Well crafted short stories make every line matter and they pack so much punch that you're left reeling. In fact, the best of the best, leave you speechless and slack jawed as you realize what the author just accomplished. 

I know they're not for everybody, but I love their artistry and power.


----------



## ErikLynd (Sep 21, 2010)

I also love short stories, but I would be more inclined to purchase a collection rather than individual stories.  There are just too many great collections and anthologies where I can get 15, 20, or even more for only a few bucks more.  If I knew the author's work or the story was related to other novels I enjoyed I might purchase the lone story.

Also I am not sure I buy the argument that it could be used as a sample of an authors longer work.  The craft of writing a short story is different than what it takes to write a novel.  I have read many short stories (from magazines and collections) that were amazing, however the longer works by the same author were disappointing.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

ErikLynd said:


> I also love short stories, but I would be more inclined to purchase a collection rather than individual stories.


If this was addressed to me, since I was talking about loving them in the post above you, my previous posts in the thread were about preferring anthologies.  If not, ignore me.


----------



## ErikLynd (Sep 21, 2010)

Nope MichelleR,  I was just saying I was in the "I love short stories" group.  Just throwing in my extra 2 cents.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

ErikLynd said:


> Nope MichelleR, I was just saying I was in the "I love short stories" group. Just throwing in my extra 2 cents.


Okay. Welcome to the board!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> A book can only be compared to a book.
> 
> Not a newspaper, not a magazine, not a mochafrappalattemega coffee, not a movie, not a pizza, not a happy value burger meal.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. It's kind of like how people complain about the price of gas and compare it to the price of a gallon of milk. . . .um. . .so what? They're not the same thing at all. So it's not really significant if one is more than the other. . . . . .

That said, I'll reiterate that I'm not generally a fan of short stories. . . . . for every one I read that I really like, there are usually at least 8 that are only so-so. . . . .This is just my personal feeling of course. But the result is I'm unwilling to buy a single short story, 'cause it might be one of the 8. And I'm not keen on an anthology -- generally priced higher -- do I really want to pay that much for it when I'm only likely to really enjoy one of the stories?

It's a puzzlement.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I agree with this. It's kind of like how people complain about the price of gas and compare it to the price of a gallon of milk. . . .um. . .so what? They're not the same thing at all. So it's not really significant if one is more than the other. . . . . .


But wouldn't it be cool if we could milk cows for gas...


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I think that short stories require the reader to get into a different mindset. Not every story takes a thousand, or five hundred, or even a hundred pages. Well crafted short stories make every line matter and they pack so much punch that you're left reeling. In fact, the best of the best, leave you speechless and slack jawed as you realize what the author just accomplished.
> 
> I know they're not for everybody, but I love their artistry and power.


I agree with you 100% Michelle.


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like the consensus is that most people don't mind paying 99 cents for a short story IF it's a 'long' short story, and if they read that kind of thing. Definition of long? Probably more than 15k words.

I like short stories that run 1500 to 5000 words and read them a lot, but I would definitely be quicker to buy them if I got at least several for 99 cents. Doesn't it all make sense? So many Kindle books are $2.99 and they're in the 70-90 thousand word area. (I'm talking particularly of Indie authors - I'm still seeing an annoying number of 'name' authors who want to charge MORE for a Kindle book than for Hardbound, which astonishes me.)

When it comes to selling short stories - either individually or in collections - I think it's easier if your reputation precedes you. There are writers whose work I've read in ezines who I'd definitely enjoy having a collection of their stories.

Carolyn


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

Carolyn A said:


> Looks like the consensus is that most people don't mind paying 99 cents for a short story IF it's a 'long' short story, and if they read that kind of thing. Definition of long? Probably more than 15k words.
> 
> Carolyn


What you are describing is called a novelette...7,500 to 17,500 words. I'm a fan of those, and I'm hoping that the kindle will see a reemergence of them as a form of writing. I think magazines and multi-author anthologies kind of killed them off the past few decades. I know that most of the ones I was interested in submitting too seemed to always put a five thousand word limit to the stories they would accept. I think this kind of thing sort of trained a lot of authors to start writing in the five thousand word or less range. But now we have the freedom to explore the novelette again as indies, which is a good thing in my book.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

I just stumbled on this thread and feel compelled to comment. 

I've found short stories can be creative in ways that would be difficult to sustain in a novel. Recently, I was introduced to the short stories of Raymond Carver--what a brilliant writer. And I love Flannery O'Conner's stories, also F. Scott Fitzgerald's. Short stories, like poetry, often shine a light on a subject in an innovative way, causing me to think. 

Unlike some of the others who've responded to this post, I do measure buying a book against a cup of coffee or a slice of pizza. Really, I measure every purchase against how many hours I have to work to buy that thing. Consequently, I bring coffee from home to work and pack a lunch (read the paper online and listen to NPR for news), so I can spend money on books, writing, and dancing Tango. That's just me.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

It's not a waste of time selling them because there is a market - just don't expect it to be as big as the one for novels.  

I like to read and write shorts but mostly flash fiction.  This is ridiculous considering I count Lord of the Rings and Anna Karenina amongst books I love, but when I'm reading an anthology I skip past the "long" stories.  I'm not sure why.  I enjoy novellas but if it's a short story, I want it really short.  Lack of attention span, probably.  I sort of want short stories to get to the point as quickly as possible and dazzle me with their brilliance.    I hadn't thought about it much before but if I know a writer has a collection of short stories, I'll buy that before I get to their novels.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I've read one book of award winning short stories.  That's pretty much all the short stories I've read.  (And one of those stories was excellent, really stuck with me.)  The rest?  Meh.

I really prefer getting sucked into a story and having it not let me go.  So I like longer works.

I would pay 99 cents for a 40K novella.  Anything less I probably won't bother with.  But it is personal preference.  I don't like writing shorts either.

Vicki


----------



## DavidRM (Sep 21, 2010)

I started reading more short stories when I started writing more short stories. I have a growing number of short story anthologies--but all in hardcopy. I've only had my Kindle a couple weeks, so I have yet to buy an anthology for it. But odds are, I'll buy one. And then another, and another.

So far, I haven't bought a single story yet, either. But, again, odds are, it'll happen.

I like short stories. And I also like novels of varying lengths.

I think I just like *reading*...

-David


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I do enjoy short stories, though at the speed I read I get through them so quickly I'm left looking for something else to read. As for buying a single short story for $0.99, I haven't, though I have bought collections of short stories, but those were from authors I already knew. 

My personal opinion? $0.99 is a great price for new and presently unknown authors (such as myself) to offer complete novels or collections of short stories. As for individual short stories, I believe if offered free they are a wonderful way to introduce readers to an author's work, whether it be a more extensive collection of shorts or a complete novel.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll put my .02 in (though I think maybe I did already in this thread  ) that I don't read short stories very often.  I like long form, the longer the better.  

(Authors, a gentle reminder that this thread is about the reader's viewpoint.  You are certainly invited to post your likes and dislikes as a reader, of course.  But anything that promotes work that you have done will be ruthlessly pruned.  I may be travelling, but I still have my shears!  )

Betsy
Book Corner Moderator


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Shorts have their place.... and that's all I'll say on the matter.


----------



## Laurensaga (Sep 29, 2010)

If I read short stories (which is rare) I prefer collections in the same or similar genre. Like so many others I prefer long stories that I can sink my teeth into.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

I can understand why someone wouldn't want to pay 99 cents for one short story, which is why I put five of my short stories into a book.  Five stories for$0.99 is a good deal I think.  The file size is 83 KB.  

Terry


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

Kindle is coming out with Kindle Singles (don't know when) for this very thing, and I'm looking forward to it.  I prefer short stories because with four young boys, I rarely have time to sit and read an entire book in one day.  It usually takes me a month.  With a short story, I can go to the park and finish a couple while the kids play.  

Perhpas Kindle Singles will offer authors a way to give one story at a time for less than $0.99.


----------



## CraigInOregon (Aug 6, 2010)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Readers: Do .99 cent short stories really interest you? I have several of them available on Amazon, and I know that other KB authors do as well. Personally I would sell them for .50 cents if Amazon would let me, but I can't. Do you read short stories? Do you buy short stories to read on your Kindle?
> 
> Any and all thoughts on the subject of short stories in any genre are welcome. Thanks, M. R. Mathias


For short stories, I'm hoping Kindle Singles will allow us to sell for less than $0.99.

I think $0.25-$0.50, depending on length, is a good range for shorter works.

But Kindle Singles is described as being stories between 10,000 and 30,000 words, which is longer than most short stories and is actually novella-length... so we'll see.


----------



## D. Nathan Hilliard (Jun 5, 2010)

CraigInTwinCities said:


> For short stories, I'm hoping Kindle Singles will allow us to sell for less than $0.99.
> 
> I think $0.25-$0.50, depending on length, is a good range for shorter works.
> 
> But Kindle Singles is described as being stories between 10,000 and 30,000 words, which is longer than most short stories and is actually novella-length... so we'll see.


I think a $0.59 option would be perfect.


----------

